

Ask HN: Tips for a first-time Project Manager. - hmhrex

I fell into a project management position at a web design firm recently. I manage all of the projects  including site builds, photo and video production, and design. I&#x27;m on my 4th week, and I&#x27;m handling it pretty well, but feel I could be more effective. Any book (or any other resource) suggestions to help me with this new role?
======
dvdand
Check out the PMI.org site for resources. Also, there are several good blogs
out there on this topic -
[http://herdingcats.typepad.com/](http://herdingcats.typepad.com/) is a good
one.

As for practical advice, I suggest figure out of the three things a PM manages
- scope, time & cost - which are most important to your team and focus on
them.

\- Don't forget to communicate every step of the way and make sure everyone is
in agreement with the objectives of your project.

All the best.

